# My roosters foot swollen.



## Edredge (20 d ago)

Ok so I've posted before and now this one foot is swollen and he doesn't want to put any weight on it. He's seen my cattle vet and of course he can't figure it out. I've done epson salt soaks and put some antibiotic in his water. There's no string wrapped around it etc. Trying to figure out what it is and what to do. He's been in side over 2 weeks now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@dawg53 needs to join us.

I don't see redness. Is the foot warmer than the other? I'm wondering if circulation has been compromised from the necrotic toes. If your vet would do a phone consult ask him about it. Or if infection has set in.

Man, I just don't know. I'm throwing spaghetti at the wall seeing what sticks. 

And dissolve a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water and let him drink that. If he doesn't want to just add some unsweetened Kool Aid to the water. See if that gives him relief.


----------



## Edredge (20 d ago)

robin416 said:


> @dawg53 needs to join us.
> 
> I don't see redness. Is the foot warmer than the other? I'm wondering if circulation has been compromised from the necrotic toes. If your vet would do a phone consult ask him about it. Or if infection has set in.
> 
> ...


It's not any warmer than his other foot that I can feel. My vet and his son who is a vet doesn't know either. Yes I can text or call them anytime. I'll ask them when possible. Thanks.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The only other possibilities are gout and Mycoplasma Synoviae (MS).

Gout usually occurs in older birds. Here's a link:








Gout in Chickens


Gout occurs when there is too much uric acid in the bird's body. Uric acid is regularly produced in the liver and excreted through the kidneys into the urine. However, birds with impaired renal function may not be able to get rid of uric acid as efficiently, leading to a build up within the...




www.poultrydvm.com





Here's a link regarding MS:





MYCOPLASMAS IN POULTRY – Small and backyard poultry







poultry.extension.org


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

On the gout, it's one of the reasons I've always told folks not to feed their roosters layer feed. The extra calcium is not good for them.

But I would expect the swelling to be bilateral if either one is happening.


----------



## DeLuc (3 mo ago)

If it's synovitis he should probably also have other symptoms. How is the comb? Does he look sick in general?


----------



## Edredge (20 d ago)

dawg53 said:


> The only other possibilities are gout and Mycoplasma Synoviae (MS).
> 
> Gout usually occurs in older birds. Here's a link:
> 
> ...


I'll read them. Thanks. I just don't know what else to do.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Did you try the aspirin? If he gets relief from the pain you might be able to step it up with Meloxicam from your vet.


----------



## Edredge (20 d ago)

robin416 said:


> Did you try the aspirin? If he gets relief from the pain you might be able to step it up with Meloxicam from your vet.


no ill try that today. Thanks


----------



## Edredge (20 d ago)

robin416 said:


> Did you try the aspirin? If he gets relief from the pain you might be able to step it up with Meloxicam from your vet.


How much again on aspirin?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dissolve a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water.


----------



## Edredge (20 d ago)

robin416 said:


> Dissolve a 325 mg aspirin in a gallon of water.


Ok thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just let him drink like he normally would. The amount of aspirin in the water shouldn't be noticeable to him.


----------

